
So you seriously are crazy about star wars? - pshyco
I didn&#x27;t grow up watching star wars but know about it from Big Bang Theory and all the hype in news &#x2F; media. I wonder what percentage is hype and what percentage of people seriously are crazy about Star wars as they show in news?<p>TO be frank, I think its a decent movie but not something to go crazy about.<p>This is right place to ask I suppose as they portray as if all geeks, tech people love Star Wars.
======
ferrari8608
I grew up with Star Wars. The first three movies were pretty good. I've never
been able to finish any of the other three. The new one doesn't interest me,
so I won't be going to see it in the theater.

From what I've observed, the new movie is being very heavily marketed.
Facebook now has the option to stick a light saber on your profile picture.
The merchandise is all over the larger stores. In my opinion, it's mostly hype
due to its prevalence from marketing.

------
atmosx
I believe you are confusing _Star Wars_ with _Star Trek_. BBT has numerous
referrals to _Start Trek_. The obsession and indirect similarity of Sheldon
with Spock (L. Nimoy) is a recurring theme of the TV series as far as I
recall. Haven't seen the last season though.

------
bjourne
It's all hype. I don't know if Disney is guerrilla marketing geniuses or if
they are just bribing Reddit, but the site is currently nothing but Star Wars-
related links. And TBBT sucks. It wouldn't surprise me if the producers had
some kind of deal in which they are paid by DC comics so that all the main
characters like their superhero comics.

~~~
J_Darnley
They probably are paying Reddit. Isn't that what half the fucking noise from
that website been about this year? Them wanting to make (more) money and
needing to gimp their userbase to do it?

------
Rainymood
I wasn't such a fan but a friend of mine was and explained to me what I needed
to know before watching the movie. I went into the movie with expectations at
0.

The movie was epic. I loved it. Damn. Just set your expectations at 0 and may
the Force be with you.

------
kleer001
It's a nice contrast to the back ground noise of marketing. As if you turned
all the ambient music in all the offices and grocery stores and department
stores into the same 3 second clip and turned up the volume to 11. Soon enough
it will go back to normal. But I hope some people will be a little more
cognizant of the presence of marketing in public life.

I wonder what it would be like if all of advertising space were instead filled
with affirmations about the human condition, about empathy, about statistical
intuition, and about finding cognitive distortions. You know, the opposite of
what advertising needs to function. So, totally not possible. But I think it'd
be a good idea.

------
pool
I didn't grow up on Star Wars, even though I was the right age to have at
least seen ads for the third one. I don't remember it being an unusually big
deal where I grew up -- no more so than E.T., for instance, which we never
hear about anymore. Or Close Encounters, which I think was big when it first
came out but was a little before my time.

Anyway, since I didn't grow up on it, there's no nostalgic connection for me
and I'm not into it at all.

(Whereas I'm at least somewhat aware of the Star Trek goings-on because I was
exposed to TNG by television.)

------
dorfuss
Markering, social engineering. Hot or not, learn from it!

Everyone in the marketing business should learn how it's done from such
premieres (other examples are Bond, Hobbit, Harry Potter).

I think those strategies would not work with a completely new title. Here you
have a series that spans over 2-3 generations and through marketing you can
create this illusion that this is an incredible cultural phenomenon, and that
everyone is waiting, and that it's a part of the saga, and that without
watching it you cannot call yourself a member of the polite society, or a
middle class.

Look closely at what kind of arguments are used in the marketing messages.
"This episode fits to the style of the other films". Now do reverse
engineering on that statement - they took focus groups, sociologists, cultural
anthropologists, ask people questions: "what are you most afraid of with the
new episode", they say: "that it will spoil the style and mood of the previous
movies". Now take 2-3 most repetitive statements and construct the smart
message that will cover these problems. This is how it's done.

Another element is that the screenplay is written in such a way, that this
episode has to be both - relating to the previous episodes and satisfy the
fans, but also has to have a self containing story, that will be understood by
those unfamiliar to the series. From the marketing point of view the Star Wars
fans are not really the target group, they will go to see it no matter what.
The real challenge is to broaden the fan base, attract those uninterested.
Make the girlfriends go together with the boyfriends, and parents together
with the children. Big bucks rule.

I particularly like the way they insert the information into the news reels.
Of course the TV stations are being paid for it and the message is well
tailored, but goes seamlessly well with other pieces of news. Very few movies
are honored like that.

On a technical level - I think Episode I in 1999 was the last one shot on 35mm
film. But actors spent most of the time in the blue box, so the editing
deserves applause. Episodes II and III were shot on video making the
composition with the CGI much much easier. But this time they went back to
shooting on film, natural scenery and models. Interesting development. It's
also interesting how they are able to release it on all different formats, 2d,
3d, IMAX etc. all at once (like games on different consoles).

I'm slightly critical from the point of view cinematographic art, but I'm
admiring it as a global social engineering masterpiece and a business
enterprise.

------
eecks
There's a big advertisement campaign going on worldwide. In my city they have
decorated a large Spire structure ("The Spire") as a lightsaber.

It's funny how all the real fans agree that 3/6 movies were terrible. The
first 3 released didn't age well in my opinion but were probably great when
released.

~~~
0942v8653
> It's funny how all the real fans agree that 3/6 movies were terrible.

I don't think this is a unique phenomenon. Although the _real_ fans hate it,
I'm sure that some Star Trek viewers enjoyed Spock's Brain, or Threshold
(well, I take that back; no one liked Threshold).

It's also "cool" to dislike Special Edition versions, and the Clone Wars show,
but that doesn't mean they're bad, or even that fans actually dislike them.

Additionally you have people who watched the originals so many times that they
were just disappointed with the prequels (it's hard to make a prequel right,
and even if it was nearly perfect, it wouldn't be what the True Fans hoped
for). Star Wars was never made for the real fans, because that is too small a
niche to really target; in the same way as Star Trek 2009 made True Fans feel
betrayed, I think the prequel trilogy disappointed them.

------
3minus1
It's the first movie in a long time that I care enough to see in theaters. The
originals are masterpieces. After the shitty remakes though it's hard to get
too excited about the new movie.

------
_RPM
I've never seen any of the films and don't plan on it anytime soon. I've
certainly heard about the new film though, but I wouldn't want to spend all
that time in a movie theater.

------
williswee
Agree --> To be frank, I think its a decent movie but not something to go
crazy about.

------
penguinlinux
this was a great movie just like there are other great movies. All i can say
is that I really enjoyed it and it was worth going to the movies to see the
movie. :)

